#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Switch 24 Portas 10/100 + 2p 1000 D-link Des-3526 Xstack

## aplinktelecom

Bom dia pessoal.

Sou novo por aqui, e gostaria de saber se algum membro aqui do fórum já usou o switch citado no título do tópico e no link logo abaixo?

Segue link:

http://www.aprenderparavencer.com/pr...k_MLB682381290

Gostaria de saber os prós e contras de quem já tem alguma experiência com ela... comprei duas, mais ainda não testei. E gostaria também que fossem bem claros, quanto a ser boa ou não. Tenho montado uma rede interna toda cabeada em um bloco de 36 apartamentos e queria usar as duas.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Ninguém?

----------


## faelldantas

Para qual aplicação pretende usar?

----------


## aplinktelecom

Boa noite parceiro.

1ª Aplicação:

Adquiri duas dessa certo? Então, quero usar uma delas para atender um bloco de apartamentos ( apenas usando suas portas RJ45 para cabear os apartamentos ), ou seja, receberei o link em uma RB450G e mandarei para ela, e com ela fazer a distribuição dos cabos ( http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...mian-draka-_JM ) para os apartamentos.

2ª Aplicação:

Uso uma routerboard ( http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...9-8g-1s-1s-_JM ) para fazer roteamento para 8 RB912 + basestation... Como recebo o link na fibra, já uso as 8 portas RJ45 da CCR para atender os rádios RB912, mais agora preciso fazer 2 PTP ( RB912 + oiw maxxgain dish 30dbi ) para atender a 2 clientes corporativos, então não há mais portas suficientes na CCR para tal, ai entra a figura desse switch intel, como estava barata demais, adquiri duas, visto que elas possuem 2 portas gigabit em cada uma delas certo? 

Então, queria entrar com o link da CCR direto nas portas gigabit do switch intel, e daí sair fazendo a distribuição com os cabos para os radios RB912 e etc.

Não sei se consegui explicar meu cenário, mais qualquer coisa posso tentar desenhá-lo.

----------


## junior.corazza

Nao gosto de switchs Dlink no geral, o que pode ser um preconceito meu, mas em algumas aplicações não ha motivos para se gastar o triplo em um switch HP por exemplo.

Posso te dizer que para 90% das aplicações, a serie 1920 da HP se comporta muito bem! Uso switchs dessa serie para uma rede com 500 hosts, é relativamente barato e já é layer 3. Hoje já temos mais de 100 switchs da HP/3com rodando, varios deles com mais de 3 anos sem reiniciar e todos da serie 1910 ou 1920

Tambem posso te dizer que o Dlink que você comprou funciona em 100% dos casos, não com aquela performance... mas funciona.

Acredito que para o seu caso (pouco troughput e somente para internet) vá funcionar bem, como você pagou muito barato acho que foi um bom custo beneficio para que o você vai utilizar. No caso de comprar um novo compre um HP com os olhos fechados, mesmo os não gerenciáveis são melhores que a maioria dos Dlinks gerenciáveis. Ouvi falar muito bem dos Switchs da Mikrotik, mas ainda nao puder testar.

Espero ter ajudado.
Abraços

----------


## aplinktelecom

Bom dia parceiro, obrigado pelo esclarecimento... olha, vou utiliza-las, porque paguei 220 reais nas duas usadas ( nao sei se vai acreditar no preco, mais foi sim ), comprei ate no escuro mesmo, sem garantia que iria chegar aqui e funcionar. Mais para o bloco de apartamentos, acredito que ela vai funcionar mesmo a 100%, o troughput realmente e baixo ( estourando 50mb ). Na torre, por enquanto talvez ela venha a dar certo, pois, se ela repassar para cada radio RB912 em media 20 a 30 megas em horario com muitos clientes simultaneos, ja esta bom demais, e olha que so chego a esse troughput em 2 dos 8 radios. So os ptp para os clientes corporativos, serao 2 planos de 50mb cada, sera que ela vai suportar? Obrigado

Sent from my LG-E615f using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## junior.corazza

> Bom dia parceiro, obrigado pelo esclarecimento... olha, vou utiliza-las, porque paguei 220 reais nas duas usadas ( nao sei se vai acreditar no preco, mais foi sim ), comprei ate no escuro mesmo, sem garantia que iria chegar aqui e funcionar. Mais para o bloco de apartamentos, acredito que ela vai funcionar mesmo a 100%, o troughput realmente e baixo ( estourando 50mb ). Na torre, por enquanto talvez ela venha a dar certo, pois, se ela repassar para cada radio RB912 em media 20 a 30 megas em horario com muitos clientes simultaneos, ja esta bom demais, e olha que so chego a esse troughput em 2 dos 8 radios. So os ptp para os clientes corporativos, serao 2 planos de 50mb cada, sera que ela vai suportar? Obrigado
> 
> Sent from my LG-E615f using UnderLinux mobile app


Dlink como switch core na sua torre com esse troughput eu não recomendo. Aparentemente você tem uma boa estrutura... tenta comprar um HP Gigabit mesmo que não gerenciável, mas já compra com portas SFP, vai que um dia voce precisa de um link de fibra.... Mikrotik também é uma boa opção por um preço bem acessível.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Boa tarde parceiro. Eu ja recebo um link via fibra direto na CCR. Acredito sim possuir uma boa estrutura, todos os radios sao mikrotik trabalhando no mesmo protocolo proprietario ( RB912 na torre e SXT nos clientes ). Poderia mim indicar um switch HP/3com ? Mim indique 2, 1 gerenciavel e outro nao gerenciavel por favor. Obrigado cara, Esse topico esta sendo fundamental pra mim, pois nao quero prejudicar minha rede com equipamentos ruins, pois ja faz mais de um ano que migrei toda a minha rede para mikrotik, e depois disso, zero de dor e cabeca, antes era mista, sofria demais. Agora e nv2, nstreme e cabos e conectores blindados. 

Sent from my LG-E615f using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## junior.corazza

Switch 24p Gerenciavel; http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/6309...920-24g-jg924a

Switch 24p Nao-Gerenciavel: http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/7287...810-24g-j9834a

Mikrotik: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...outerboard-_JM

Os HP sao os que uso aqui na empresa, o Mikrotik é o que eu estou comprando para testar.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Obrigado parceiro... junior.corazza

Mais alguém? gostaria de uma segunda opinião.

faelldantas?

----------


## aplinktelecom

Agradecido por tamanha ajuda dos companheiros.

----------

